# OT- Boulder Real Estate. Prices and Subdivisions?



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Howdy all,

After a long, long, long search and contemplation between Denver or Boulder, I have decided on Boulder. Boulder, though farther to DIA than downtown Denver, offers what I wanted in a new place- great riding and a "town" feel. I have picked out 2 potential homes and I was hoping for some of the local expert (or not so expert-LOL) advice on this board. 

First of all, with all the national press about the real estate "bubble" bursting, how do you think that would affect Boulder?? Are there sub-divisions that are more resistant to a local decline of R.E. prices? One home I am considering is in Arapahoe Ridge and the other in Orange Orchard. Any thoughts on these two subdivisions??

I really like Table Mesa a lot but there aren't that much up there with my requirement for a 2 car garage. Newlands, Oak Park (Chatauqua), Wonderland, and Old North Boulder are probably my favorite places and seems the most desirable by most everyone and their prices reflect it. 

Lastly, would you buy in this market or would you wait it out and see how things shake out???

Thanks and Ride ON!!!


----------



## paul2432 (Jul 11, 2006)

Arapahoe Ridge is in Erie, which is in Boulder county, but not the city of Boulder. I would expect Boulder city to have greater resistance to declining real estate market than Erie.

That is my not so expert opinion.

Paul


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Ride-Fly said:


> Howdy all,
> 
> After a long, long, long search and contemplation between Denver or Boulder, I have decided on Boulder. Boulder, though farther to DIA than downtown Denver, offers what I wanted in a new place- great riding and a "town" feel. I have picked out 2 potential homes and I was hoping for some of the local expert (or not so expert-LOL) advice on this board.
> 
> ...


I live in the Wonderland (N Boulder) area now--Forest Glen subdivision to be exact. Boulder real estate is funny..not like other places. It's much less effected by up and downturns than other places, but I think it's probably as good of a time as any to buy now. What are you looking to buy? I'm guessing any desirable area of town with a 2500-3000 sq foot house in decent condition is gonna be in the 600-700k range. Even Table Mesa (where I also lived prior to this house) is booming now. Many of the old 50s ranches are being popped and renovated.

Orange Orchard? Where is that? I live on Orange Place which is a culdesac off of Orange Court. There is also a Orange lane nearby. If you do move here we have a group of 4 guys who regularly ride early on weekends if you're interested. PM me when you get here.

//just looked up orange orchard and really that appears to be more Gunbarrel than Boulder--though it is in Boulder County. It's east on Jay Road so not really near town proper.

good resource to see prices and subdivision locations:

http://www.cohomefinder.com/Listing...f.city&cat1value=Boulder&cat2=chf.subdivision


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

paul2432 said:


> Arapahoe Ridge is in Erie, which is in Boulder county, but not the city of Boulder. I would expect Boulder city to have greater resistance to declining real estate market than Erie.
> 
> That is my not so expert opinion.
> 
> Paul


agree....Gunbarrel, Superior, Louisville, Niwot, Broomfield, Loveland, Lafayette and Longmont are close but they are not Boulder proper. You can get a lot more house out there for the $$ though.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*To Paul2432 re: Arapahoe Ridge*

hi thanks for the response but there is a Arapahoe Ridge in Boulder too. It is just south of Arapahoe road, in between the foothills parkway and 55th st. It seems like a nice, quiet neighborhood.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Ride-Fly said:


> hi thanks for the response but there is a Arapahoe Ridge in Boulder too. It is just south of Arapahoe road, in between the foothills parkway and 55th st. It seems like a nice, quiet neighborhood.


near the golf course there? Yeah that's a nice area though quite a ways from downtown...NTTAWWT.


----------



## wannabeSWIFTer (Mar 8, 2006)

*Orange Orchard - Not in Gunbarrel*

Orange Orchard is not part of Gun Barrel.
Its much closer to town.
When I moved to Boulder, my wife and I narrowed our housing choices
to two homes, one of which was in Orange Orchard.
We chose a house a little closer to downtown ( 2 miles from Pearl vs ~4 miles)
and a house with less yard to deal with.
The houses in Orange Orchard are very nice and are on slightly bigger lots than homes
in town.
For those interested, we bought in Heritage Meadows (North of 22nd & Iris).

From the riding perspective, OO is very convenient to most of the riding
heading out of Boulder. You wouldn't have to ride thru town and would almost
immediately be on the quieter country roads that head north, east and the climbs
toward Left Hand Canyon.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*thanks for the link- great resource!*

from my understanding, Orange Orchard is the very North end of Boulder proper. I am also under the impression that there is a separate "North Boulder" that encompasses the Dakota Ridge area?? It seems that prices are on the decline or at the very least, homes are not getting what the sellers want. For instance, the one home in A. Ridge I am looking at was originally listed at $575K in June '06. It is now been reduced several times to $520K. It is a very nice, move-in condition home with a very large yard. The home in O.O. is on 2/3 acre and been reduced once already in the 30 days that it has been on the market. There is another home in O.O. that is on 1/2 acre and was originally asking $640K and is now down to $575K. That one has been on the market since April '06. So it seems to me that either the home prices are declining or that sellers put their homes up for sale with extremely unrealistic price gain expectations and so have to adjust. The rest of the country is looking like it is starting a downhill slide. Wondering how Boulder will fair in that case. I agree with you that Boulder seems to be a bit more sheltered than other communities due to the city's zero growth policy. Thanks for reading this long-winded response. 

If I move to Boulder, I would like to ride with your group Bocephus! Just take it easy on me the first month!! Looking forward to riding in Oxygen starved altitudes!! Ride ON!!!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Ride-Fly said:


> from my understanding, Orange Orchard is the very North end of Boulder proper. I am also under the impression that there is a separate "North Boulder" that encompasses the Dakota Ridge area?? It seems that prices are on the decline or at the very least, homes are not getting what the sellers want. For instance, the one home in A. Ridge I am looking at was originally listed at $575K in June '06. It is now been reduced several times to $520K. It is a very nice, move-in condition home with a very large yard. The home in O.O. is on 2/3 acre and been reduced once already in the 30 days that it has been on the market. There is another home in O.O. that is on 1/2 acre and was originally asking $640K and is now down to $575K. That one has been on the market since April '06. So it seems to me that either the home prices are declining or that sellers put their homes up for sale with extremely unrealistic price gain expectations and so have to adjust. The rest of the country is looking like it is starting a downhill slide. Wondering how Boulder will fair in that case. I agree with you that Boulder seems to be a bit more sheltered than other communities due to the city's zero growth policy. Thanks for reading this long-winded response.
> 
> If I move to Boulder, I would like to ride with your group Bocephus! Just take it easy on me the first month!! Looking forward to riding in Oxygen starved altitudes!! Ride ON!!!


Hmm...when I search for Orange Orchard it comes up with these directions:

*North on 28th to Jay; Right on Jay to 30th; Left on 30th to Apple; Right on Apple to Peach; Right on Peach to 4250.

I think I know the area...East of 28th heading out of town. Not a bad area...lots of new construction out there now. 
*


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Ride-Fly said:


> So it seems to me that either the home prices are declining or that sellers put their homes up for sale with extremely unrealistic price gain expectations and so have to adjust.


Both I think...we looked at a property that had been on the market near where we live that was advertised for $899 and the realtor said it would likely go for $800. There are so many million dollar plus homes here that eventually I think there will be a correction, but not near as much as some areas--there just isn't more room to build here because of green-belt set asides and zoning restrictions.

FWIW...we bought out last house for $490k and the realtor just said he thinks he could get $600 for it...and that's after 5 years of living here. We're not moving though...I don't want to have that kind of debt.


----------



## SlowBikeRacer (Nov 7, 2005)

One question to consider is where are going to be working. Cross town driving can be bad. I hate driving in traffic... So you might try to choose a place where you can bike to work. 
Resale price - It spiked a few years ago and now is adjusting. Should be a better investment for 5 to 10 years down the road then the surrounding SprawlBurbs.


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*Some of the things that I see.*

I have a few rental properties in Boulder and I am always on the lookout for real estate deals. What I have been seeing is a general softening (not a collapse) of prices. And I mean general. The right house in the right neighborhood will still sell quickly and usually at asking price or above. 

As far as your question the standard ones apply: How long will I be in the house? Are schools a consideration? (Will they be a consideration in the future? What is important from a commuting point of view? If you like Table Mesa, there are a couple of properties I've seen with reduced prices and 2-car garages in the $490-600k range.

That said, even in the bad times (late 1980's) prices (again, in general) did not collapse, rather they remained flat. Our first house was purchased in 1989 at the same price it sold in 1983. 

My guess is that you can get some deals now when people start getting antsy about selling, or you can wait for Christmas when houses move much slower and people may be more motivated. Boulder single family real estate is usually a good investment (stay away from condos and townhomes unless they are in an incredible location - e.g., bordering Open Space.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

In my opinion, much of the good riding is north of town. So locations in Boulder farther north (like Orange Orchard) are great for cycling. This gives you easy access both to popular hill rides (e.g., Left Hand Canyon, Lee Hill) and to flat rides (e.g., Carter Lake).


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*I did it!!*

I bought the home in Orange Orchard!! I am stoked!!! Should sign the final paperwork today. Thanks for all the help guys!!! I think I will go for a ride up Left Hand to Lee Hill. Or maybe I will go to Jamestown and take the Peak to Peak. Ride ON!!!


----------



## wannabeSWIFTer (Mar 8, 2006)

*Congrats!*

Way to go. I'm sure you'll love it ( the riding ). 
I'd be happy to hook up sometime.

Al


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Ride-Fly said:


> I bought the home in Orange Orchard!! I am stoked!!! Should sign the final paperwork today. Thanks for all the help guys!!! I think I will go for a ride up Left Hand to Lee Hill. Or maybe I will go to Jamestown and take the Peak to Peak. Ride ON!!!


Gimme a PM once you move in if you want to ride on weekends. A few guys I know usually ride around 6:30-7am on Sats and Sun. We all meet up at the N Boulder Amante Coffee for a quick one and then head out. We're pretty much 40 somethings that have families and kids and don't race so if you're looking for a hammerfest you might want to hook up with some racers instead, but if you're looking for a decent paced ride (18-19mph average for the most part) for 2-3 hours let me know.


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

*To boceaphus and wannabeswifter*

Hooking up with your groups sound good. I will PM both of you. My house closes on Oct 31st so I will be in town around then. Is there much riding Nov thru Feb? Ride ON!!!


----------



## fleck (Mar 25, 2005)

I'd advise holding off buying a place. Move to boulder but rent for a year. In that time really explore the area and find that 'perfect' house. The market apears to favor holding back a bit but the most important aspect is waiting for that great deal on the perfect house. It's always dificult to move somewhere you aren't familiar with and commit to a morgage. Maybe even just rent for 6 months... whatever...


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

November through February is great riding, but you'll probably want to stay out of the hills. Once it starts snowing in the hills, there will be snow or sand or both on the roads up high. I therefore prefer to stay on the flats through the winter. Only an occasional day here or there will be too snowy or too cold to ride. Most of the time the riding is good all through the winter.

I live just across the street from Orange Orchard.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

John Nelson said:


> November through February is great riding, but you'll probably want to stay out of the hills. Once it starts snowing in the hills, there will be snow or sand or both on the roads up high. I therefore prefer to stay on the flats through the winter. Only an occasional day here or there will be too snowy or too cold to ride. Most of the time the riding is good all through the winter.
> 
> I live just across the street from Orange Orchard.


what he said...you CAN ride year round, but the mountains can be iffy that time of year. Plenty of other good routes though. Just get some cold weather gear and you'll be fine. Snow rarely stays more than a few days tops.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

dfleck said:


> I'd advise holding off buying a place. Move to boulder but rent for a year. In that time really explore the area and find that 'perfect' house. The market apears to favor holding back a bit but the most important aspect is waiting for that great deal on the perfect house. It's always dificult to move somewhere you aren't familiar with and commit to a morgage. Maybe even just rent for 6 months... whatever...


sounds like he already closed.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> what he said...you CAN ride year round, but the mountains can be iffy that time of year. Plenty of other good routes though. Just get some cold weather gear and you'll be fine. Snow rarely stays more than a few days tops.


BJII - Shhhhhh. Your not supposed to be telling everybody about this. Pretty soon all the open coutry roads will be populated with houses..... too late :cryin:


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

Ride-Fly said:


> from my understanding, Orange Orchard is the very North end of Boulder proper. I am also under the impression that there is a separate "North Boulder" that encompasses the Dakota Ridge area?? It seems that prices are on the decline or at the very least, homes are not getting what the sellers want. For instance, the one home in A. Ridge I am looking at was originally listed at $575K in June '06. It is now been reduced several times to $520K. It is a very nice, move-in condition home with a very large yard. The home in O.O. is on 2/3 acre and been reduced once already in the 30 days that it has been on the market. There is another home in O.O. that is on 1/2 acre and was originally asking $640K and is now down to $575K. That one has been on the market since April '06. So it seems to me that either the home prices are declining or that sellers put their homes up for sale with extremely unrealistic price gain expectations and so have to adjust. The rest of the country is looking like it is starting a downhill slide. Wondering how Boulder will fair in that case. I agree with you that Boulder seems to be a bit more sheltered than other communities due to the city's zero growth policy. Thanks for reading this long-winded response. QUOTE]
> 
> My biking buddy owns and developed Dakota Ridge and he's struggling to sell houses. He's not going to lower the price anymore because he's knows it buyer market plus he can afford to let the house sit for a while since he's got some serious dough. How's that for inside scoop. At any rate good luck finding the right home.


----------

